# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Обманутый "нигерийской невестой" американец застрелился

## rdog

Американец Аль Кирчелли (Al Circelli) покончил с собой после того, как отдал «нигерийским спамерам» 50 тысяч долларов, сообщает ABC. Мошенники вытянули из него крупную сумму денег по частям, выступая от имени влюбленной в свою жертву женщины.

Аль Кирчелли некоторое время назад познакомился с женщиной из Ганы по имени Аиша, с которой у него завязался виртуальный роман. Женщина обещала развестись со своим мужем, приехать к любимому в Америку и начать новую жизнь. Правда, для начала женщине понадобилось, чтобы дорогой и любимый человек перевел ей (через счет третьего лица) 200 долларов, потом 300, и так далее. Суммарно, как подсчитали после гибели родные Кирчелли, он потратил 50 тысяч долларов, опустошив свой счет и начав красть у членов семьи. Осознание обмана пришло, когда Аиша не прилетела к нему, хотя должна была прилететь. Мужчина решил, что ему незачем больше жить, и застрелился.

Сын погибшего, уважаемый владелец малого бизнеса Питер Кирчелли, заявил, что не представляет, как его отец решился на такой поступок. Помимо всего прочего (гибели родного человека, опустошенных счетов), Питеру пришлось прочитать ещё одно письмо от мошенников – по-видимому, узнав о гибели своей жертвы, предприимчивые скамеры решили обезопасить себя и написали, что возлюбленная Кирчелли, Аиша, тоже покончила с собой.

Вся эта история выглядит неправдоподобной, но, увы, похожие случаи – далеко не редкость. Многим интернет-пользователям известно о существовании нигерийских спамеров. Тем не менее, некоторые наивные граждане спонсируют мошенников годами. А для тех, кто спекулирует самыми светлыми чувствами, заводя романы по переписке, чтобы тянуть из жертв деньги, даже придумали специальный термин – romance scam.
http://webplanet.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Одним идиотом меньше.

----------


## antanta

*ALEX(XX)*, Дайте мне орден Сутулова с закруткой на спине! Я одного лично уговорил не лететь(!) в Нигерию. Если бы даже его там не развели, он неслабо потратился бы на поездку 
  А что одним меньше... Я вот чо подумал. Некоторые правительства озаботились доступом в интернет для своих граждан. Не происки ли это пенсионных фондов?

----------


## rdog

> *ALEX(XX)*, Дайте мне орден Сутулова с закруткой на спине! Я одного лично уговорил не лететь(!) в Нигерию. Если бы даже его там не развели, он неслабо потратился бы на поездку 
>   А что одним меньше... Я вот чо подумал. Некоторые правительства озаботились доступом в интернет для своих граждан. Не происки ли это пенсионных фондов?


поломали судьбу человеку . :-)

----------


## maXmo

> Одним идиотом меньше.


проблемы начинаются, когда их в зомби-сеть собирают.

----------


## Kaaz

мда, чувак нашел идиальный выход из ситуации))

----------


## grobik

> Многим интернет-пользователям известно о существовании нигерийских спамеров. Тем не менее, некоторые наивные граждане *спонсируют мошенников годами*.


Уроженец Нигерии, проживающий в США, был приговорен в Штатах к 12 годам лишения свободы за реализацию масштабной мошеннической схемы, которую он использовал в Интернете, рассылая так называемый "нигерийский спам". Суть его схемы была классической: поиск волонтеров, готовых предоставить свои финансовые реквизиты в банке для перевода средств из стран третьего мира в США и другие промышленно-развитые страны. Очевидно, что никаких средств не перечислялось, а мошенники, представлявшиеся различными влиятельными банкирами, торговцами антиквариатом и золотом или даже наследными принцами, оказывались простыми мошенниками.

Согласно решению Федерального суда штата Коннектикут, 31-летний Окпако Майк Диамреян был приговорен к 151 месяцу тюремного заключения за реализацию мошеннической схемы которая позволила ему незаконным путем получить более 1,3 млн долларов от 67 жертв в период *с 2004 по 2009 годы.*

В ФБР США говорят, что так называемые "нигерийские схемы" стали основным трендом киберпреступников в прошлом году. В 2009 году около 17% мошеннического спама представляли собой так называемые нигерийские письма.

Своим жертвам осужденный представлялся под разными именами и предлагал вывести из страны от 11,5 до 23,4 млн долларов, причем жертва, согласно легенде, получала около 20% от этой суммы.

За счет использования поддельных документов осужденный получал у жертв необходимые реквизиты для снятия со счетов средств и похищал деньги. "Данная афера поставила в сложное финансовое положение множество граждан страны", - говорится в меморандуме американского Минюста.

Диамреян также будет вынужден выплатить больше миллиона долларов  пострадавшим от его действий . Редкая возможность отправить спамера за решетку представилась американским властям после того, как Диамреян переехал в США, женившись на гражданке этой страны. Вместо того, чтобы начать с женой новую жизнь, он использовал переезд для увеличения масштабов своей деятельности  :Sad: .

По данным следствия, Диамреян работал с адресатами очень и очень плотно. Так, одной из жертв он за два года написал свыше 1200 писем. Спамер утверждал, что в Гане у него застряла партия товара на миллионы долларов и обещал жертвам 20 процентов прибыли, если они помогут с деньгами на его отправку в США. Чтобы подтвердить правдивость своих слов, нигериец высылал фальшивые документы.

По иронии судьбы, основную часть денег Диамреяну удалось заработать лишь после приезда в США, так как жертвам было более комфортно иметь дело с человеком, уже находящимся на американской земле. В итоге некоторые люди переводили на счета мошенника сотни и тысячи долларов.

Согласно заявлению прокуратуры, столь длительный срок тюремного заключения был необходим для того, чтобы Диамреян не смог вернуться в Нигерию, где бы он мог беспрепятственно продолжить свою преступную деятельность.
http://www.xakep.ru/post/53155/
http://www.cybersecurity.ru/net/102066.html

----------


## xanxan

Моему отцу на почту пришло письмо, правда не из Нигерии, а помоему из Габона, там на корявом русском один чел представившись адвокатом писал, что у него умер богатый клиент без родственников и он нашел только моего отца с похожей фамилией, и может представить его как родственника, деньги 5 миллионов они поделят пополам, и типа все это законно, адвокат зуб дает  :Smiley:  
Просил для начала прислать свои анкетные данные что адвокат начал процедуру передачи наследства.
Просто интересно реально ли чел был из Африки, и зачем ему анкетные данные, ведь целые базы можно купить на черном рынке или заказать по интернету.

----------

